# TCP/IP connection on Mac OS8.5.1



## Lexsar (Aug 14, 1999)

I have a Performa 6300CD running OS 8.5.1 64Mb RAM.

Can't seem to get connected to my router. This computer has an Ethernet port on the back. I plugged my Cat5 into it but can't seem to get a connection. How do I test this built-in Ethernet port?


----------



## Lexsar (Aug 14, 1999)

Anyone...anyone...Ferris...anyone????


----------



## JayTheHun (Jun 26, 2002)

Try going into your Control Panels, TCP/IP, and check your setup. I'm assuming that your router also provides DHCP services (issuance of IP addresses on your internal network).


----------



## Lexsar (Aug 14, 1999)

Router does provide DHCP services but doesn't see the mac. I have tried manually setting an IP address through the router interface but still can't see it or ping it. In the TCP/IP Control panel, if I set it manually with the IP address that I assigned through the router, I do see that there appears to be activity (yellow light on Ethernet port blinks occasionally) and that's the first time this has happened. But still no connection and can't ping the mac from any other PC connected to the router, although I can ping the other PC's.

If I try and choose the option in "Configure" for "Using DHCP server" and I don't know what number to put in for "DHCP Client ID". I've tried numberous ones, the IP address that I assigned in the router, the my IP address from the cable company, the router's IP address, etc... nothing seems to work.

This is a used mac that was bought off of ebay a couple of years ago. I've successfully used a dialup to access the internet but can't seem to get it configured to use this cable access.


----------



## JayTheHun (Jun 26, 2002)

Ugh! I don't have any systems with pre-OSX installed! I'm assuming you have AppleTalk turned on, File Sharing turned on, etc.?


----------



## Lexsar (Aug 14, 1999)

Yes, AppleTalk turned on and File Sharing turned on. I feel like I'm close because the yellow light blinks on sometimes now like it's at least trying.

I did try from scratch with a fresh TCP/IP connection with no luck


----------

